# What happened to team texas...



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

So what happened to team Houston...hmmm seems like they have gotten quiet...I wonder what is up?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

It's hot! We're all either hibernating or out at the lake/gulf right now. Check back in september.

But really, I wouldn't rile up Houston. Be careful what you wish for, right?


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

I was in Sugar Land Saturday/Sunday and melted. Required to smoke outdoors. Stopped by Cigar Cigar and seemed to have a decent breeze on the patio where the guys were playing dominoes. Returning again next weekend and not looking forward to the humidity. Grew up there, but wouldn't want to live there again.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

i think the assault on texas might have dismantled team texas! HAHAHA


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I think you are right Patrick...


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> But really, I wouldn't rile up Houston.


That's some good advice right there.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Its hot, but its not august hot yet!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Why do you want to wake a sleeping giant? No one needs to get hurt just delete this post and hope no one noticed it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't think there ever was a team Texas. We got together once to help a BOTL in need but other than that we just do our own thing. Maybe if I bring back any of the 26 cigars I have with me on vacation I can smack somebody LOL


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I was just curious. A couple of the groups have disappeared.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I was just curious. A couple of the groups have disappeared.


Yeah, one of the guys I'm thinking of has disappeared, and the other isn't as active on the board as he was when there was a "Team Houston". But he's still here on CL and he still comes out to the events.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I was just curious. A couple of the groups have disappeared.


the groups were getting out of hand. its the thought of giving, not crushing someone


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> Its hot, but its not august hot yet!


Haha true. It's warm now, but August is freakin awesome (I like hot weather). I would advise anyone living above the Mason-Dixon line not to spend any more than 15 unairconditioned minutes outside in Texas. Or Louisiana or Alabama, or any other southern States that are really damn good at combining oppressive heat with oppressive humidity. If I remember correctly from last summer, South Carolina is the same way so they get to make the list as well.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

team hours fired back a few 22 rounds but that was all.

houston was handed their a$$es...hah


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Heat and Humidity*



texasmatt said:


> Haha true. It's warm now, but August is freakin awesome (I like hot weather). I would advise anyone living above the Mason-Dixon line not to spend any more than 15 unairconditioned minutes outside in Texas. Or Louisiana or Alabama, or any other southern States that are really damn good at combining oppressive heat with oppressive humidity. If I remember correctly from last summer, South Carolina is the same way so they get to make the list as well.


You need to add Georgia to that list! :sweat:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Only Team Houston can take the HEAT


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

After I delivered a few rock bottoms to Texas, they decided they'd just tuck their tails between their legs like the neutered dogs they are. :lol:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You sent something to Houston? When?



forgop said:


> After I delivered a few rock bottoms to Texas, they decided they'd just tuck their tails between their legs like the neutered dogs they are. :lol:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

the people's elbow maybe?


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Team Houston?!?!?!

Where do I sign up???:whoohoo:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

htown said:


> You sent something to Houston? When?


you know when :roflmao:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I don't think there ever was a team Texas. We got together once to help a BOTL in need but other than that we just do our own thing. Maybe if I bring back any of the 26 cigars I have with me on vacation I can smack somebody LOL


Well smoked a lot, with the left overs took out a couple Brother-In-Laws. So came back home with nada! Guess everybody is safe for now.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't count anyone of us out when we are not here for a week or two. Some people go on vacations while others just spend time with family.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh, I see everyone is starting to feel a little froggy and wanting to stir up the whole Texas thing again huh!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

"Rrrribbitt!"


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> the groups were getting out of hand. its the thought of giving, not crushing someone


I don't know....crushing someone can be pretty fun too!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

if you guys in Houston are ready to jump...I just have one question for ya....


HOW HIGH?!?!?!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I did not know this forum had cigar gangs for bombings.......Seems like there should be a list somewhere of teams and who is on them......interesting concept though...someone is going to get Blitzkrieg by a group and leave nothing but a smoking hole in the ground.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

As soon as I get a chance to break from all my school work I will be sending out a few packages to a few people I already have in mind, so beware!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> I did not know this forum had cigar gangs for bombings.......Seems like there should be a list somewhere of teams and who is on them......interesting concept though...someone is going to get Blitzkrieg by a group and leave nothing but a smoking hole in the ground.


There are no gangs, and no lists. If I remember correctly, it all started with one of our HTown guys who had an idea to get a collaboration of our fellow Houston members to bomb the snot out of a CL member that really needed a pick-me-up. So yes, I think there was a team Houston for that. From there I don't really remember how it evolved into a Texas vs. the rest of the nation bombing war. But I know there were some folks north of the Mason Dixon line who didn't take kindly to the Texas group throwing bombs around like they were candies. Yes, it did get out of hand, but in the end everybody had a good time (except for those who got blown away by all the bombs).


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like a great time.....I have been ordering some cigars that auto send a couple to the troops.....I would love to bomb the USS Enterprise Engineering Elect dept (Where I was stationed) but all my friends are gone from there now.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah once again there was no Team Texas, those guys up north our just jealous of us  can you blame them?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah once again there was no Team Texas, those guys up north our just jealous of us  can you blame them?


Ha ha! Yeah, the one time collaboration of some Houston members (hence the name Team Houston) to send a hell of a pick-me-up to another CL member was so astounding that the rest of the board thought the whole state of Texas did that! He he, they forget how big Texas is. It would have been of nuclear proportions had there actually been a Team Texas! (And that member's mailman would have most certainly gone postal on him.) This was exclusively for Houston members only. A one time thing that was big and bad and awesome. But again ... it was only Houston ... not Texas. I know Houston is big and could be mistaken for an entire state (albeit a state of ... ahem ... much smaller proportions) but geeze, come on. 

So I guess the Team Texas thang will live on as a mythical enigma. Conjured up as yet another "Tall Tale from the Threads of CigarLive!" :biggrin:


----------

